# My German Shepherd saved my Chihuahua !!



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I live in the high desert on a couple of acres with my horses and dogs. I have my property fenced all around to keep out predators . I go out every morning at 4:30 to clean and feed before I leave for work, my dogs of course accompany me. This morning per usual on going out my Cairns go to the fence lines on the side of the house after the squirrels, my JRT comes with me to the barn to get mice, my 10 year old Chihuahua goes to the back paddocks where I turn the horses out each morning, he likes to sniff around the back perimeter where the Joshua trees are and lay in the morning sun, and my German Shepherd Maddie goes wherever she feels is the most interesting, usually that's with me, but this morning she went with the Cairns on a squirrel hunt. I was cleaning a stall when I heard my JRT bark in a way I knew meant danger, he's not a yappy JRT, I looked out the stall and saw a large Coyote ON MY PROPERTY in full stalk mode honing in on my Chihuahua who was laying under a tree, I screamed bloody murder to my Chihuahua to come as I started running as fast as I could, than like a bullet my Shepherd was past me and after the Coyote, her hackles up and in full defense mode, the Coyote was actually running at my Chihuahua and was almost on him when he saw Maddie coming, he turned and started running back to the corner but Maddie nailed him and they were going at it, I had a hoe by the fence and started to hit him with it to get him to run away as to my horror the Cairns were
fast approaching, I was able to stop Maddie and the Coyote ran, jumped on the tractor by the fence and jumped over to the desert and took off!

My neighbor cleared the weeds from my yard with his tractor on Monday, he waits for them to die before plowing them under and parked his tractor by my fence out of the way of my horses, unfortunately this was used by the coyote to come in as there was a downed tree trunk on the other side, Maddie was bleeding on her chest and face, but after thoroughly examining her it wasn't her blood, thankfully, and my precious little Chihuahua is safe thanks to Maddie. 

This is why I despise Coyotes!!!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow...I got chills reading that! So glad that everyone is ok. Good girl Maddie!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, how scary! Big congrats to Maddie for being a hero!


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

Woah! That's a terrifying situation that I would never want to be in. I'm glad you and all your dogs ended up okay.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad your dogs were ok


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Incredible story! Way to go Maddie!! I always think that wild animals have a huge upper hand in such matters over domesticated animals. How awesome for Maddie's instincts to kick in and ward of the coyote! So impressive. So awesome!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

How scary!! Glad Maddie came through!
If I were you, I'd get her to the vet, though, and ask about a rabies shot and the like, as coyotes can be disease vectors with that and other things.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm glad every one is ok.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Good dog!!!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> How scary!! Glad Maddie came through!
> If I were you, I'd get her to the vet, though, and ask about a rabies shot and the like, as coyotes can be disease vectors with that and other things.


 
I actually just had her rabies boostered as we ride in a park that requires proof of rabies for dogs. I went over every inch for any bites, and couldn't see any, but your right, just to be safe I will have her checked over in case theres something I can't see. It all happened so fast, though it seems like eternity when it's happening, I was so scared the Cairns were going to get into it, and they would have, Maddie is the perfect dog because she always obeys me immediately and when I told her to LEAVE IT, she did so the coyote could take off before the Cairns came cause I couldn't have stopped them, they are killers and could care less about the size difference.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

How scary that must have been!!! Glad everyone is safe! Good job Maddie!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Good plan - I forget but even if she bit her tongue a bit or something, it could get in there.
It's like saliva to blood (or blood to blood) transmission if I remember correctly.
Not sure about saliva to saliva. Those are questions for your vet, probably...


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Great job Maddie!! Oh my gosh how scary!!

I'm glad everyone is okay! Can you imagine if Gavin was there? Coyote would be dead meat.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Great job Maddie!! Oh my gosh how scary!!
> 
> I'm glad everyone is okay! Can you imagine if Gavin was there? Coyote would be dead meat.


If Gavin would drop his Cuz  He always has to have something in his mouth, but in all seriousness, Gavin knows Coyotes are the enemy, he and Maddie are a formidable barrier.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Great job Maddie!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

What an amazing story, good job Maddie! So glad your little one was safe! Small dogs always, always, always become easy prey for predators.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> This is why I despise Coyotes!!!!


And why we love German Shepherds!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job, Maddie! I can only imagine what was going through her mind as she raced to protect her friend. Great job!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow! glad Maddie was there to help save the day! i never thought I would agree with msvette but definitely have your vet check her over just in case. Better safe than sorry ya know?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lilie said:


> Great job, Maddie! I can only imagine what was going through her mind as she raced to protect her friend. Great job!


Maddie loves Buddy the Chihuahua, he likes to lay between her paws as she licks him all over, he grumbles and growls the whole time, but every morning he comes and sits between her paws while she lays down for his groom, he always wants to lay with her and she is so gentle with him.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> Maddie loves Buddy the Chihuahua, he likes to lay between her paws as she licks him all over, he grumbles and growls the whole time, but every morning he comes and sits between her paws while she lays down for his groom, he always wants to lay with her and she is so gentle with him.


That's too cute! No way Maddie was going to let ANYTHING happen to her best licking "Buddy".  Scarlett is a licker too. I think if we had a small dog her to mother, she'd keep them pretty well lubed with dog spit.


----------



## pj75 (May 30, 2012)

So glad you and your dogs are ok. Good dog for protecting your other one. I worry about a coyote coming up around here. 

Phyllis


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I live in the high desert on a couple of acres with my horses and dogs. I have my property fenced all around to keep out predators . I go out every morning at 4:30 to clean and feed before I leave for work, my dogs of course accompany me. This morning per usual on going out my Cairns go to the fence lines on the side of the house after the squirrels, my JRT comes with me to the barn to get mice, my 10 year old Chihuahua goes to the back paddocks where I turn the horses out each morning, he likes to sniff around the back perimeter where the Joshua trees are and lay in the morning sun, and my German Shepherd Maddie goes wherever she feels is the most interesting, usually that's with me, but this morning she went with the Cairns on a squirrel hunt. I was cleaning a stall when I heard my JRT bark in a way I knew meant danger, he's not a yappy JRT, I looked out the stall and saw a large Coyote ON MY PROPERTY in full stalk mode honing in on my Chihuahua who was laying under a tree, I screamed bloody murder to my Chihuahua to come as I started running as fast as I could, than like a bullet my Shepherd was past me and after the Coyote, her hackles up and in full defense mode, the Coyote was actually running at my Chihuahua and was almost on him when he saw Maddie coming, he turned and started running back to the corner but Maddie nailed him and they were going at it, I had a hoe by the fence and started to hit him with it to get him to run away as to my horror the Cairns were
> fast approaching, I was able to stop Maddie and the Coyote ran, jumped on the tractor by the fence and jumped over to the desert and took off!
> 
> My neighbor cleared the weeds from my yard with his tractor on Monday, he waits for them to die before plowing them under and parked his tractor by my fence out of the way of my horses, unfortunately this was used by the coyote to come in as there was a downed tree trunk on the other side, Maddie was bleeding on her chest and face, but after thoroughly examining her it wasn't her blood, thankfully, and my precious little Chihuahua is safe thanks to Maddie.
> ...


This is why I love GSD's!!! Very happy that there was a happy ending


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! Amazing tale! Maddie's a real life hero!


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

What a hero you are Maddie. Wow she deserves a nice treat tonight. :happyboogie:


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow that's scary. Well done to you and Maddie. Buddy's one lucky little dog. :wub:
__________
Sue


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that will wake you up from the early morning quiet.
i'm glad eveybody is ok.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww, way to go Maddie! A real life hero doggie! So glad she was there to help.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

You can bet that coyote will not come back hunting around there.

Now you know why the origin of many of the guard and herding breeds.

Not only that---if that coyote should have pups(especially if it is a female)---the pups will also learn to avoid your place as a hunting ground as a routine lesson from momma when they are growing up. And they will take that lesson with them where ever they go, be very cautious around places close to humans and dogs.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

What a way to get the blood flowing in the morning!! Glad your pup stepped up to the plate. I use to HATE cleaning stalls in the morning for that very reason.

We had a pack of coyotes that patrolled near our old house. They had put down a few, large, dogs more than once before. Most of the neighbors knew this and a couple warned us. After a few close calls, with myself and our pets, we got our Pyr and he was awesome.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

CONGRATS to your GSD! Protective suno***un!

Good that it turned out well for your dogs!

Might want to consider not letting the litle guys out ahead of you and your GSD?

Also w/o the GSD, good luck with the little ones if they encounter the coyote again. Little terriers think that they are tougher (and they are - but it is like a heavyweight boxer facing a flyweight - guess who wins the vast majority of the time? BIG usually trumps small!.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That was a Maddie intervention that the coyote will likely remember for a while. Glad that all your babies were safe thanks to Maddie and your quick thinking.:thumbup:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

codmaster said:


> CONGRATS to your GSD! Protective suno***un!
> 
> Good that it turned out well for your dogs!
> 
> ...



I actually go out with the dogs but I have a few acres and the dogs have their own routine, the Chihuahua is very independent , he likes to lay in the back corrals as the sun comes up, this day was a perfect storm for the coyote as the tractor is not mine and just happened to be parked next to the fence and a downed tree was on the other side, otherwise the Coyote would not have got in. I had the tractor moved and he dragged the dead tree out into the desert to be extra safe.

Maddie did get a big treat, but unfortunately she did also get an infection under her forearm from a bite, it didn't bleed so I never saw it, but it festered and her arm swelled, she is on antibiotics and has a shunt in her forearm, but she's doing fine, I'm so thankful to her for saving my Buddy.


----------

